# Gator Attack



## Gary Max (Nov 12, 2009)

Yup it's been a hard day----Fighting my first Gator.
This stuff is HARD but makes a real dang nice pen.


----------



## BigguyZ (Nov 12, 2009)

Very cool.  Does it stink as much as antler?


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 12, 2009)

No it doesn't smell that bad---It's just HARD


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 12, 2009)

Heavens no--the alligator eats mints all day!!


----------



## Monty (Nov 12, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Heavens no--the alligator eats mints all day!!


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## workinforwood (Nov 12, 2009)

Looks awesome Gary.  Great photo too.  

He eats mints..that's funny stuff!


----------



## arjudy (Nov 12, 2009)

Really nice looking pen. Is that bone? A rib? I once used some snapping turtle shell to accent a pen and that stuff smells horrible - about 10 times worse than antler.


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 12, 2009)

Sorry about that Alan---that is Gator Jaw Bone----I got the blank from one of the members here.


----------



## Stevej72 (Nov 12, 2009)

Gary, That is a great looking pen.  I hope to be able to find some gator bone someday.


----------



## Munsterlander (Nov 12, 2009)

you guys never cease to amaze me what you find to turn.  cool pen!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 12, 2009)

Gary, this reminded me of a pen I made from some jawbone I got from Robert 2 years ago, need to get some more from him if we can get this much color in.


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 12, 2009)

Heck Roy I like that better than mine-----Trade????????????


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 12, 2009)

Gary, try going Old Testament and turning the jawbone of an a**! :wink:


----------



## Ligget (Nov 12, 2009)

Beautiful work Gary, well worth the effort my friend.


----------



## toolcrazy (Nov 13, 2009)

That is really cool, nice work.


----------



## Stevej72 (Nov 13, 2009)

I wonder where you'd get the jawbone of an a**?


----------



## Minotbob (Nov 13, 2009)

Off a dead a**


----------



## el_d (Nov 13, 2009)

Great piece. Those gator pens always look good......


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice!

Robin


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 13, 2009)

minotbob said:


> off a dead a**




rotflmao!!!!


----------



## snowman56 (Nov 13, 2009)

Gary
You did good.


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks Robert---check your PM.
For you folks who don't know------Robert is the Gator expert


----------



## PapaTim (Nov 13, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> Gary, try going Old Testament and turning the jawbone of an a**! :wink:


 
Hey! Leave my jawbone out of this.


----------



## Stevej72 (Nov 13, 2009)

Minotbob said:


> Off a dead a**



I don't know why I didn't think of that, thanks for clearing it up for me MinotBob.


----------



## JohnU (Nov 13, 2009)

Great Job Gary.  Roy I love that one too!  I fell in lust for gator bone pens ever since the first one I seen Snowman56 post.  An absolute one of a kind beauty, every time.


----------



## artme (Nov 13, 2009)

You are absolutely right Gary. It does make a dang nice pen.


----------



## snowman56 (Nov 14, 2009)

Gary 
I hear you are working on colored gator now waiting on pics.


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks Robert--------I will email you that pic


----------



## Chris88 (Nov 15, 2009)

Did you get that off of this guy 1000lb GATOR Shot in Houma...Shot last night in Houma near the soccer field.  The larger female got away but was seen crossing  Field 4.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Nov 15, 2009)

Stevej72 said:


> I wonder where you'd get the jawbone of an a**?


 
Washington???


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 15, 2009)

That wasn't nice Rick.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 15, 2009)

Gray, not nice, but TRUE!!


----------



## Daniel (Nov 15, 2009)

Not nice but I like it. of course if anyone decides to go there to harvest them the price will fall right out of the bottom of the market. They are thick as pea soup there and easy to hunt with all the noise they make.


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 15, 2009)

It's becoming apparent that any post is fair game------Daniel did you see what happened to last guy who went hunting in Washington---they took care of him last week.


----------



## GLENN SELF (Nov 17, 2009)

Gary,  where did you get the gator bone?     By the way  "go big blue"


----------

